

Node.js has a new website - tbassetto
http://nodejs.org

======
lancefisher
I liked it when the 6-line web server code was the first thing you saw. This
is what originally sucked me in to node.js. You think, "Woah! A web server in
JavaScript, and it's that simple."

I guess I can scroll down to the docs, but it would be nice if nodejs.org/docs
redirected to the most recent version and linked to older ones. A memorable
URL for docs is nice. e.g. docs.jquery.com

When I go to a new project's site I want to see: 1. An example. 2. Getting
Started. 3. Full Docs.

"In the industry" is not really the first thing I need to know. That's
something that's nice to see, and belongs more at the bottom of the homepage,
IMO.

~~~
renownedmedia
I think the "In the industry" sections shows the user that Node is something
awesome and stable, which is reassuring to new developers. Chances are if
you're hitting the homepage you're a new-comer to Node, existing developers
may be likely first hitting the site in the API docs from a Google search.

------
V1
Great! Now everybody who wants to have information about Node.js has to scroll
a shit load down and search for an oddly placed menubar on the right side..

Because who would expect a menubar with vital information such as docs above
the fold?

But at least it's more visually attractive then the last version.

------
asktell
UX could be improved by not using small dark text on a dark background and a
main navigation below the fold on the right side.

The site seems to be catering to two completely different audiences. There's
the corporate deciders who will be reassured by the "social proof" logos of
Microsoft et al. And there's the 1337 script kiddies who will feel at home
with an unreadable color scheme. It seems like many node.js-related sites have
this type of unusable color scheme, much like the Flash sites of yesteryear.

------
trustfundbaby
I think it would be beneficial to spend more time answering the questions
"What is Node?", "Why would I want to use it?" on the front page than using so
much of it to feature social proof from Microsoft et al first.

I've followed node since it was announced but I still found myself searching
the entire page to find an FAQs/About Us section. It was harder than it should
be.

just my 2c

------
paperwork
They should move the "NODE.JS IN THE INDUSTRY" section to the bottom.

The old website was as beautiful and simple as nodejs itself. There was a code
example on the front page, near the top, which seemed to say: "once you see
it, you'll love it."

The new website seems overly proud of big name users. I guess this is Joyent's
marketing department at work.

------
cleverjake
The missing left hand nav kindof stinks.

~~~
ibdknox
Yeah... the fact that the only navigation links, aside from download, are
below the fold completely destroys the usability of the site.

~~~
leetreveil
It's not a website. It's a landing page for people who are looking into
node.js.

~~~
ibdknox
Huh? It has links to documentation, about, jobs, a blog... that seems like a
website to me. Moreover, what use is a "landing page" for a technical tool
that doesn't immediately get you the information you need to actually _use_
it?

I don't really understand the value in the distinction you're trying to make.

------
selectnull
Not related to redesign (or is it?) but it would seem Microsoft is showing
surprising interest to node.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Not too surprising; given Microsoft's recent crush on JavaScript. W8 will
allow for first-class JS desktop apps; only makes sense to enable JS on the
server at well. Using node vs. some sort of Chakra-based system is a bit
surprising given MS's history; but "embracing" node now is easier than trying
to convert existing node devs to something totally new (or risking newly-
minted desktop JS devs using *nix servers)

~~~
selectnull
Exactly, historically MS suffered from bad case of not-invented-here syndrome,
so that they embrace google's V8 is what's surprising. It's good for everyone
though, kudos to MS.

------
tjholowaychuk
the code blocks on the front are kinda painful to read, they need some
padding/margin and/or border to differentiate them between the paragraphs, the
rest is nice though!

------
jaequery
a minor rant but it would've been nice to see blog.nodejs.org powered by
nodejs

~~~
swanson
A blog engine is the type of CRUD app that node is not well suited for. Just
because they could write it in node, doesn't mean that they should.

~~~
sktrdie
Why wouldn't node be suited for a "CRUD app"? I think it's not using node
simply because what they have already works perfectly fine, there's no need to
change it to a node powered system. Most of the main developers are also
concentrating on actually developing node and probably have no time to do the
switch.

~~~
dextorious
"""Why wouldn't node be suited for a "CRUD app"? """

Because all the design decisions for node.js weren't about making CRUD apps.

~~~
kth
I'm just wondering what design decisions exactly? How is Express or the other
node.js frameworks any different from building an MVC app in Flask or some
other conventionless framework?

------
Andi
Why do we need ebay, Yahoo, LinkedIn logos on the front page?

~~~
hello_moto
Street cred

------
kawohi
Ugh, this design sucks.

------
renownedmedia
I like the colors :D

------
goatslacker
Font is too small.

